# Aspire Question



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Is there an automatic save feature with Aspire, or do you have to remember to save your work periodically manually? I was working on a couple things, didn't save them cause they weren't completed, and they were gone in the morning. We did have a flash power outage, which was more like a flicker.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

HJ,

there doesn't seem to be, I will keep looking because you bring up a good point!


----------



## mezalick (Apr 27, 2017)

This has been discussed among the beta testers and it was decided by Vectric not to have such a feature.
There may be a third party program that can do that,,,I'm not sure.
Michael


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I know that the size of files Aspire can create can vary greatly. Simple vectors and 2D work would auto-save quickly, but files with 3D objects and several tool paths would take considerable longer to auto-save. So much longer that it would/could seem like Aspire had frozen up for those few seconds. 

In contrast, word processors generally make small files. Quick to write to disk. Rarely growing to a point where an Auto-save would be noticed. 

So as nice as it seems an auto-save feature would be to have with Aspire, the reality of it won't be that nice if it unexpectedly interrupts your workflow. 

4D


----------



## rnubee (Aug 2, 2017)

*Wait for backup*

I use CAD/CAM programs at work and have some files that take 15 to 20 seconds to auto back up, it's a real 'Pain' but well worth it when you have 30 to 60 minutes of work gone in a flash.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

mezalick said:


> This has been discussed among the beta testers and it was decided by Vectric not to have such a feature.
> There may be a third party program that can do that,,,I'm not sure.
> Michael


I live where there are periodic power outages any where from a flicker to up to 6 hours. I've lost a lot of work due to these power outages. I am one of the people that made the suggestion to Vectric to add the option to auto save. It would be your choice to to use the option or leave it turned off. It might be that it could also be written as a gadget so it could be used when desired.

One thing you could do is use a timer that would remind you at preset intervals to save your work. Save your work when you get finished with what you are doing at the moment then restart the timer.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

CTRL-ALT-S will increment and save in Aspire. CTRL-S will just save without incrementing the file name. I'm in the habit of CTRL-Sing after every major step of working in Aspire. If power goes out in the middle of a save/autosave though your file will still be lost/corrupt. Begs for a UPS on any computer where the work you do is critical/valuable.

I vaguely remember a keyboard shortcut app, perhaps one that came with a keyboard, that you could use in any program to both simplify and automate (time) when a mapped key was sent to the PC. That could have been a DOS app and 30 years ago though. 

4D


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

UPS solves the problem in a heartbeat. I have a large one on this main computer and it will run the computer and monitor for close to 45 minutes which gives me plenty of time to keep working and reach a good stopping point. It also gives the power company time to fix the issue and turn it back on. We're in a newer subdivision and for the longest time contractors caused power outages a couple of times each month.

One advantage to Fusion 360 being cloud based is that any file on which you're working is automatically kept at the point you left it. So if your computer crashes (Windows 10... right?!!) or you lose power then when you start F360 back up it tells you there's a file that's been autosaved and asks if you want to open it. I have had files open without saving to the latest iteration only to find that my computer was locked up. The F360 file, when opened again, is exactly where I left it.

David


----------

